
Paying Skilled Workers More Would Create More Skilled Workers - coloneltcb
https://hbr.org/2016/05/paying-skilled-workers-more-would-create-more-skilled-workers?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=harvardbiz
======
dozzie
This is a long way to spell "we know nothing and have nothing of substance to
say".

"Market salary" by its very definition is what employers want to pay workers.
It's hard to argue that most of the employers pay below market.

Employers' whining about shortage in technology sector is caused less by
actual shortage and more by them unwilling 1) to pay more than currently and
2) to train unexperienced candidates (making them employees), expecting
instead a supply of already well-skilled workers.

